

Flash to HTML5 conversion   - silentium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryZP00_KhYE

======
object404
Remember folks, Adobe makes money off the tools they sell, not Flash per se as
the Flash Player and the license to integrate it in your mobile device are
free.

If HTML5 is where it's at, it's where Adobe will go.

